# New Baby Mudder!



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just born at 12:13 this morning, little Jason Mathew weighing 7lbs3oz! I think the nurse checking him over will find a decent amount of mud in his blood! I will post a pic as soon as im on a full comp!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the new family addition!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

congrats :rockn:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats! Prayers for healthy baby and momma


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396751,-94.168230


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats!! I will be there soon my wife is about 12 weeks in.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! He's doing great and definitely has a set of pipes on him! Went by so fast!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's great! Congratulations to you all. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the little guy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!!! i cant wait till my lil girl is old enough to take her riding with us


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

huge CONGRATS man! 

My little girl is just past 16 months now, already points at the 4-wheeler and says "ride" anytime she's in the garage.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! Mom and son are doing just fine, besides being a little tired.. as far as for me, well they make Monster for that! 
Without further waiting.... PICS!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats! Good look'n little guy.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

awwww....what a sweetie 

:birthday:


----------

